# X.Org 7-4 -> X.Org 7.5 upgrade -- issues and questions



## DutchDaemon (Apr 30, 2010)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2010-April/060906.html


> Xorg 7.5 merge coming tomorrow
> 
> First of all I apologize for the long waiting time for Xorg 7.5
> Now the facts. Xorg 7.5 is completely finished last issues
> ...



 Please use only this thread to report issues with or to ask questions about upgrading X.Org 7.4 to X.Org 7.5.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

It's nice and quiet in here 

Which coincides with my observation: the X.Org upgrade was swift and painless, and everything is in working order.


----------



## fronclynne (May 1, 2010)

Nah, just quietly weeping with fear over here in the corner, afraid to do anything but df(1) and run shell builtin(1)s.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

Ok, so it was too good to be true.

First glitch encountered: Pidgin segfaults and crashes the entire X environment. No clues in either /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/messages. Currently running a [cmd=]portmaster -Rf pidgin\*[/cmd].


----------



## ckester (May 1, 2010)

FWIW, I just finished updating all my installed ports, including Xorg, and encountered no problems.  

This is on an 8-0-STABLE/i386 system with an Intel Atom processor and using the Vesa video driver.  I used 'portmaster -a -d' to perform the update.

I haven't yet exercised all of my usual applications, so something might still turn up.  But right now it looks good.

_Added 2 May: My success report was premature.  Today portmaster tells me xorg still needs to be updated.  I thought it had already been updated by yesterday's run, but it seems I was mistaken._


----------



## Erratus (May 1, 2010)

While compiling libXi got a stop due to parser error, cause docbook-xml-4.5 was not installed. Installing docbook-xml-4.5 solved the problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> First glitch encountered: Pidgin segfaults and crashes the entire X environment. No clues in either /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/messages. Currently running a [cmd=]portmaster -Rf pidgin\*[/cmd].



Well, that didn't help. Pidign still segfaults and takes the X environment down with it. The console prints:


```
Pidgin: Fatal IO error 2 (No such file or directory) on X server :0.0.
```

No idea what that's about right now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

Interestingly, Pidgin will start and run when issuing:

[cmd=]$ truss /usr/local/bin/pidgin > ~/bla 2>&1[/cmd]

or when issuing:

[cmd=]$ /usr/local/bin/pidgin > /dev/null 2>&1[/cmd]


----------



## oliverh (May 2, 2010)

Works fine here.

-xf86-video-ati
-openbox
-64 bit
-8-stable

According to miwi the following should avoid such problems.



> For updating try
> 
> portupgrade -af \*


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2010)

A recursive Pidgin reinstall should've fixed it already.


----------



## adamk (May 2, 2010)

If Xorg is crashing, clearly the problem is with the driver or X server, even if pidgin is the trigger.  Maybe an update of the ports tree followed by rebuilding Xorg is in order.

Adam


----------



## aragon (May 2, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Interestingly, Pidgin will start and run when issuing:


Also interestingly, the error message you posted doesn't seem to exist in pidgin source...

(unless I'm blind)


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It's nice and quiet in here



As a heads up, here is a copy of what I posted to the x11 list:

Hi,

When starting Xorg


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1:
/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: Undefined symbol
"xf86LoaderReqSymLists"
```

appears.  I tried a newly generated config file, but there was no
change.   The is on a box running 8.0-RELEASE-p2.  If there is any
other information I can provide, please let me know.

Cheers,

Joey Mingrone


----------



## fronclynne (May 2, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Also interestingly, the error message you posted doesn't seem to exist in pidgin source...
> 
> (unless I'm blind)



Indeed.  It looks like X is trying to access some resource that no longer exists.  I guess I could (re)install pidgin here and see if it causes mucho freude here.

_Edit:_  pidgin doesn't give problems here.  My /var/db/ports/pidgin/options

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for pidgin-2.6.6_1
_OPTIONS_READ=pidgin-2.6.6_1
WITHOUT_BONJOUR=true
WITHOUT_DBUS=true
WITH_GNUTLS=true
WITHOUT_NSS=true
WITHOUT_SASL=true
WITHOUT_GSTREAMER=true
WITHOUT_VV=true
WITH_IDN=true
WITH_PERL=true
WITHOUT_TCLTK=true
WITHOUT_SAMETIME=true
WITHOUT_SILC=true
WITH_GG=true
WITH_IRC=true
WITH_JABBER=true
WITH_MSN=true
WITH_MYSPACE=true
WITH_NOVELL=true
WITH_OSCAR=true
WITH_QQ=true
WITH_SIMPLE=true
WITH_YAHOO=true
WITH_ZEPHYR=true
WITHOUT_GTKSPELL=true
WITH_CAP=true
```


----------



## p5ycho (May 2, 2010)

mingrone said:
			
		

> As a heads up, here is a copy of what I posted to the x11 list:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Just finished compiling. My intel-video-based Thinkpad X60t runs fine.

Two problems though.
My keyboard repeat rate is default again. It seems my HAL policies are picked up, but not acted on.


```
43203-38: udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/atkbd_0'
43252-  freebsd.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)
43289-  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
43322-  platform.id = 'atkbd.0'  (string)
43358-  freebsd.device_file = '/dev/atkbd0'  (string)
43406:  info.capabilities = { 'input', 'input.keyboard' } (string list)
43472:  info.category = 'input.keyboard'  (string)
43517-  input.device = ''  (string)
43547-  input.x11_driver = 'kbd'  (string)
43584-  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/atkbd_0'  (string)
43646-  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
43686-  info.product = 'AT Keyboard'  (string)
43727-  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/atkbdc_0'  (string)
43793-  input.x11_options.AutoRepeat = '200 60'  (string)
```
Mice work great though, configured in the same .fdi policy.

Looks like this post on the Debian forums.

Also, the input-wacom driver does not compile.

Any thoughts? slow keyboard repeat rates suck.


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2010)

p5ycho said:
			
		

> Just finished compiling. My intel-video-based Thinkpad X60t runs fine.



Hmm.. I'm at a loss then.  I did a

$ portmaster -f xorg

and everything compiled fine but same error.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 2, 2010)

FBSD-8.0, Radeon X1650, radeon driver.

Updated Xorg yesterday, everything seems to work, except KMyMoney. This is my only KDE3 program. When opening a save dialog, or otherwise switching top level windows, the mouse will suddenly start moving very jerky, and everything else is unresponsive. Unable to ctrl-alt switch out to console, cannot close windows, nothing. Harddrive light is not active. Am forced to poweroff.

I have not rebuilt KDE3/KMyMoney yet. Will try that.


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.3.5, ati radeon gr. card

Kuickshow-kde4 stop working. There are no error just a grey picture. I rebuilt kuickshow but didn't help.

The other problem is scroling in Konqueror and Firefox. It is not smooth as before. Maybe is a problem a mouse driver?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

I reinstalled Pidgin in numerous configurations (including the binary package), but it keeps bombing X on amd64/8 stable. Same error.


----------



## adamk (May 3, 2010)

Seriously, Pidgin is not the problem, just the trigger.  The problem is with Xorg.  If you are using the latest version, rebuilt everything, and it's still crashing, try and get a backtrace with gdb.

Adam


----------



## aragon (May 3, 2010)

Is Xorg generating a core dump when this happens?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

I know Pidgin is not the problem, because it's X crashing and giving the error _about_ Pidgin, I'm just playing with build variations of Pidgin to see if one of them works. It looks like some file descriptor snafu. There are no dumps, and truss is not really informative. Since none of my other apps are misbehaving in any way, it _must_ be something specific about the interaction between Pidgin and X.Org 7.5.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 3, 2010)

What's the best/easiest way to downgrade to Xorg 7.4? Thanks in advance.


----------



## maplecookies (May 4, 2010)

Just came here to say the upgrade was smooth as silk using portmaster over ssh.   It upgraded something like 160+ ports.    Only hiccup was trouble running pkg_delete on xorg_server7.4  I typed "i" for ignore and it continued until completion.

Also, no trouble at all with pidgin.    DutchDaemon, if there's any information from my system I can provide that would be of help to you, do let me know.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

@maplecookies, are you on 8-STABLE/amd64? That's my environment. It's not a biggie; I can live without Pidgin.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2010)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> What's the best/easiest way to downgrade to Xorg 7.4? Thanks in advance.



Did you find how, please? I like to downgrade too.


----------



## sverreh (May 4, 2010)

I don't know if it is the best way, but you could give portdowngrade a try:
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade
I have not used it for XORG, but it worked for me with some other ports.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 4, 2010)

I'll give portdowngrade a try. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

What are the issues that make you want to downgrade, guys? Maybe they can serve as a warning for others. I haven't run into problems with X.Org 7.5 (a Pidgin glitch aside).


----------



## Brandybuck (May 4, 2010)

I need to use kmymoney, but it hangs the system now after the upgrade.


----------



## thuglife (May 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @maplecookies, are you on 8-STABLE/amd64? That's my environment. It's not a biggie; I can live without Pidgin.



I have no issues with pidgin either, 8-STABLE/amd64/nvidia-driver.


----------



## Oxyd (May 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon, I have no problems with Pidgin & Xfce4 & Xorg 7.5 & 8.0-STABLE/i386. I suppose this must be something in your setup. Have you tried moving your ~/.purple and starting with default config? Might be Xfce/X.org config as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

Well, I have reinstalled all ports, rebuilt the OS, rebuilt the kernel, switched to GENERIC ... I guess playing around with some dotfiles is the only option left  Thanks, I'll give it a twirl.

Edit: removing .purple changed nothing.


----------



## thuglife (May 4, 2010)

wow! 

Attach gdb at the X server process and get a backtrace.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

Well, progress after all. I fired up nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig, told it to 'rework' my xorg.conf (which was written by them anyway, and worked fine in any other way), and Pidgin starts. This must have been something weird


----------



## Bunyan (May 4, 2010)

Xorg 7.5 works smoothly and nice.
The other applications the same.
After a complete deinstall of all the packages.
I rebuilt everything from ports as usual.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Xorg 7.5 works smoothly and nice.
> The other applications the same.
> After a complete deinstall of all the packages.
> I rebuilt everything from ports as usual.



If I understood correct, first you deinstalled 7.4 and than install 7.5?
I will try downgrade.


----------



## fronclynne (May 4, 2010)

games/simutrans is barfing for me now.  Currently `# portupgrade -uvfR simutrans\*`-ing to see if that helps*.  I have hope (though I'm a bit miffed that it's fnording rebuilding perl, oh well).

*It did, no more crashes.


----------



## maplecookies (May 4, 2010)

Glad your figured it out, sorry, couldn't reply from work.  

I am on 8.0-STABLE/i386 using xf86-video-nv driver.

Have yet to find something that doesn't work, even stuff that runs under linuxcompat like Citrix Receiver works really well.

FreeBSD still kicks a$$


----------



## jrm@ (May 5, 2010)

Brandybuck, perhaps you could try portdowngrade (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/pkg-descr).  I've never used it, but the name and description suggests what you're looking for.


----------



## adamk (May 5, 2010)

Now this is fascinating.  I just performed the upgrade, started evolution, and down went the X server.  Restarted X, tried pidgin, and it crashed again.  And I'm using a radeon card, not an nvidia.  Now to see if I can get a backtrace.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2010)

Geeqie and Gimp which I use everyday work okay but Konqueror for example has problem also with dissapering icons, black bars...
Resolution I have same as before but looks like that is everything a little larger...
I use radeon too (ati drivers) and KDE 4.3.5


----------



## tom-pele (May 6, 2010)

*extension broken.*

Hi

I did an upgrade. And what i see noticeable in
/var/log/Xorg.0.log is: 

```
record: record extension enabled at configure time.
record: this extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now.
record: [url]http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500[/url]
```

After reading the thread, installed libx11, didn't solved my case

Cheers
Tom-Pele


----------



## adamk (May 6, 2010)

You'll likely need to wait for the fixes committed to the Xorg tree to make their way to FreeBSD ports.  Is the lack of record extension causing a problem for you?

Adam


----------



## tom-pele (May 7, 2010)

*after portupgrade*



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> You'll likely need to wait for the fixes committed to the Xorg tree to make their way to FreeBSD ports.  Is the lack of record extension causing a problem for you?
> 
> Adam



I did update my cvsup through
ports-supfile (current). And that was just after
portupgrade -var it begun.

When I test X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
 from shell it has mixed colours. Aside from earlier black/white
windows.

I'll just wait for the patch as You say.

Tom-Pele


----------



## adamk (May 7, 2010)

First, you should never use 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new' to test Xorg.  You should at least use 'X -retro -config /root/xorg.conf.new'  though I would recommend just 'startx', honestly.

Having said that, it's very unlikely that the missing RECORD extension has anything to do with screwed up colors.  They are certainly separate issues as RECORD should not be working for anyone using Xorg 7.5 in FreeBSD at the moment and it's certainly not causing this problem for others.

Can you grab a screenshot of the mixed color problem?

Adam


----------



## phoenix (May 7, 2010)

Hrm, so they've removed (or changed) the default "background" of the bare X server to solid black instead of the black/grey checkerboard?  What a stupid change!!

I just spent 2 days re-installing every port on my desktop (300 so far) trying to figure out why the X server wasn't working with my old xorg.conf or xorg.conf.new or no xorg.conf ... only to find out today that everything was working from the get go!!!

On a whim, I ran *xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm* ... low and behold an xterm appeared.  X by itself ... black screen.  WTF!!

Wonder how many others will be tripped up by this assinine change.


----------



## Beastie (May 7, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Hrm, so they've removed (or changed) the default "background" of the bare X server to solid black instead of the black/grey checkerboard?  What a stupid change!!


It has been black for quite some time. They made the change in 7.4, maybe even before I don't remember.


----------



## johnedstone (May 7, 2010)

*Still no X after upgrade FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2  amd64 nv driver*

Still no X, even simply twm, after upgrade.
Normally I run fluxbox, and of course that didn't start either

About every 3 days, I do this:
    pkgdb -F;portsclean -CDD;portsnap fetch update

On May 3 I did the above, followed by
    portupgrade -a -v -e -l /var/tmp/portupgrade_`date +%Y%m%d_%H%M%S`
which is my normal habit, after first reading /usr/ports/UPDATING

This was successful, including all the xorg:
    tail -1 /var/tmp/portupgrade_20100503_211221 
    + x11/xorg (xorg-7.4_4)

Note: the above meant, as you know, that it upgraded the xorg port from 7.4_4, at that time, to xorg-7.5, as shown here:
    pkg_info -XI xorg-7
    xorg-7.5            X.Org complete distribution metaport

More details to demonstrate all ports upgrade successful
    wc /var/tmp/portupgrade_20100503_211221 
         175     525    7219 /var/tmp/portupgrade_20100503_211221
    egrep '^+' /var/tmp/portupgrade_20100503_211221 |wc
         175     525    7219

Reboot:
  upon startx, just a black screen
     This was both as root and as user(as a user with no .xinitrc or with a simple xinitrc)

hald and dbus are running
    pgrep -fl 'hald|dbus'
    1398 hald-addon-storage: /dev/cd0
    1389 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/ums0
    1358 hald-runner
    1354 /usr/local/sbin/hald
    1207 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --system

Not using a static xorg.conf
Xorg -configure seemed okay, normal black screen
Ran X -retro -config /root/xorg.conf.new and got the X
The only errors, which I don't think are pertinent were
    (==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
    (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
    record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
    record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now.

Reboot
    portsnap as above

Rebuilt all the ports
    portupgrade -af
Every port (635) upgraded successfully

Reboot
    startx
Still nothing put a black screen

.xinitrc (as a user) is either empty or simply
    exec twm

Video card is 
    egrep 'NV: Found' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
    (--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT at 02@00:00:0

The only error in the Xorg log is below, and I believe it's not relevant
    (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
    (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
    (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
    (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

All was working well before the upgrade
Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.  Let me know if I've forgotten any relevant info.
uname -irp
8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 GENERIC


----------



## adamk (May 7, 2010)

So X worked when you ran 'Xorg -retro -config /root/xorg.conf.new'?

What happens if you move /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and simply run:

xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm 

Does X start up with a single xterm?

Adam


----------



## johnedstone (May 7, 2010)

I will get back w/ you in about 8 hours, when I get home.  Thanks for picking up on this


----------



## phoenix (May 7, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It has been black for quite some time. They made the change in 7.4, maybe even before I don't remember.



This is the first time I've run X by itself, and not seen the checkerboard pattern.  And running X by itself is the first thing I do after an upgrade, to make sure my existing xorg.conf works with the new server.

However, regardless of when the change was made, it's still a brain-dead, stupid, @&#*%^%%@#4 change. 

Even Apache gives you an "It works" page to let you know the bare server is running.  Just think how many issues it would cause if, instead, Apache just kept the connection open, and your browser just showed a blank page for 2 minutes.


----------



## phoenix (May 7, 2010)

johnedstone said:
			
		

> Reboot:
> upon startx, just a black screen



What happens if you run:  `xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm -maximized`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 7, 2010)

BTW this upgrade bumps xinit which likely overwrote one's
xinitrc ... if that is relevant.  I always backup xinitrc
after any editing of the default/or/used one.


----------



## jrm@ (May 7, 2010)

*.Xmodmap problems after upgrading to Xorg 7.5*

Hi,

My .Xmodmap is included below, which worked under Xorg 7.4.  Now, when I run

`%xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap`

the output is:


```
xmodmap:  .Xmodmap:13:  bad keysym in remove modifier list
'Caps_Lock', no corresponding keycodes
xmodmap:  .Xmodmap:14:  bad keysym target keysym 'Caps_Lock', no
corresponding keycodes
xmodmap:  .Xmodmap:18:  bad keysym target keysym 'apostrophe', no
corresponding keycodes
xmodmap:  .Xmodmap:26:  bad keysym target keysym 'semicolon', no
corresponding keycodes
xmodmap:  4 errors encountered, aborting.
```

/usr/local/include/X11/keysymdef.h still shows these keysyms.

Does anyone know why the keysyms aren't mapping to the keycodes?

TIA,

Joey Mingrone

-------------------------------


```
% less ~/.Xmodmap

..... my notes here, the first line below is line 12

! make caps lock left control
remove Lock = Caps_Lock
keysym Caps_Lock = Control_L
add Control = Control_L

! make apostrophe right control
keysym apostrophe = Control_R
add Control = Control_R

!remove Control = Control_R
!keysym Control_R = apostrophe quotedbl
!keysym apostrophe = Control_R
!add Control = Control_R

keysym semicolon = dead_horn colon

! accents and symbols
! format of keycode lines: keycode <x> = <1> <2> <3> <4>
! where <1> <key>, <2> <shift-key>, <3> <"Mode_switch"-key>, <4>
<shift-"Mode_switch"-key>

keycode 117 = Mode_switch
clear Mod3
add Mod3 = Mode_switch
!add Mod3 = Mode_switch ISO_Level3_Shift Mode_switch Mode_switch

! keycode  13 = 4 dollar EuroSign sterling
! keycode  30 = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis
! keycode  32 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis
! keycode  38 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis
! keycode  39 = s S ssharp

! Greek characters
keysym a = a A Greek_alpha
keysym b = b B Greek_beta
keysym g = g G Greek_gamma Greek_GAMMA
keysym d = d D Greek_delta Greek_DELTA
keysym e = e E Greek_epsilon
keysym z = z Z Greek_zeta Greek_ZETA
keysym h = h H Greek_eta Greek_ETA
keysym o = o O Greek_theta Greek_theta
keysym k = k K Greek_kappa
keysym l = l L Greek_lamda Greek_LAMDA
keysym m = m M mu
keysym n = n N Greek_nu Greek_NU
keysym f = f F Greek_xi Greek_XI
keysym p = p P Greek_pi Greek_PI
keysym r = r R Greek_rho
keysym s = s S Greek_sigma Greek_SIGMA
keysym t = t T Greek_tau
keysym u = u U Greek_upsilon Greek_UPSILON
keysym v = v V Greek_phi Greek_PHI
keysym x = x X Greek_chi Greek_CHI
keysym y = y Y Greek_psi Greek_PSI
keysym w = w W Greek_omega Greek_OMEGA

keycode  13 = 4 dollar EuroSign sterling
keycode  13 = 4 dollar EuroSign sterling

! math characters
.
.
.
```


----------



## johnedstone (May 8, 2010)

*Reply to: adamk & phoenix - no difference - log part 1*

Reply to: adamk & phoenix

I tried these following commands, with and without /etc/X11/xorg.conf (cp from /root/xorg.conf.new)

```
xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm
    xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm -maximized
    xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm +maximized
```

Nothing in the log showed anything different except the time stamp and whether or not it read from the static file.
And nothing on the tty, when I came back from the X session (the black screen on tty9 (F9)) to give any idea what is wrong.

Still just a black screen, with an X, which disappears when I type on the keyboard.

I wonder if I'm missing something, obvious.  My choices seem to be
a) put a different video card in and see if I get something
b) I have the partitions mirrored, /, /var, /usr, ... I could break off the mirror, and install FreeBSD again, and then install X, as I did originally, and see if a fresh install makes a difference - I don't really want to do this .. arggg

I will post my /var/log/Xorg.0.log here in case I am missing something obvious:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD potter34.johnedstone.net 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Mar 30 07:56:28 EDT 2010     
[email]root@ejstone34.johnedstone.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 06 May 2010  09:26:56PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
        Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May  7 23:05:21 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x692320
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0614:1458:34d0 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 
0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
        Section "Device"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
                Driver  "nv"
        EndSection
        Section "Screen"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
        EndSection
        Section "Device"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
                Driver  "vesa"
        EndSection
        Section "Screen"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
        EndSection
        Section "Device"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
                Driver  "fbdev"
        EndSection
        Section "Screen"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
        EndSection
        Section "ServerLayout"
                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
        EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.1.16
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```


----------



## johnedstone (May 8, 2010)

Part two of log

```
II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,
        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,
        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,
        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,
        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,
        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,
        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,
        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,
        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,
        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,
        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,
        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,
        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,
        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,
        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,
        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,
        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,
        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,
        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,
        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,
        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,
        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,
        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,
        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,
        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,
        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,
        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,
        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,
        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,
        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,
        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,
        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,
        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,
        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,
        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,
        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,
        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,
        Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,
        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),
        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,
        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,
        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,
        GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,
        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,
        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,
        GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,
        GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,
        Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,
        GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,
        GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,
        GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,
        GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,
        GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,
        GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,
        GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,
        Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,
        GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,
        Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,
        GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,
        GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,
        GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,
        GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
        GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,
        GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,
        Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,
        GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
        GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,
        GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,
        GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,
        GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,
        GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,
        Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,
        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,
        GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,
        GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,
        GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,
        GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,
        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,
        GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,
        Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,
        GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,
        GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,
        GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,
        GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,
        GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,
        GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,
        GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,
        Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,
        GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,
        Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,
        Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,
        GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,
        GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,
        GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,
        GeForce GTS 250M
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0
(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT at 02@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
```


----------



## johnedstone (May 8, 2010)

Sorry for the log file .. I'll stop here, .. I meant to make it a child of the first.


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mind is that this might be a bug with the 'nv' driver.  You could try the nvidia one to see if you have any more luck.

Adam


----------



## johnedstone (May 8, 2010)

Eureka - nvidia problem solved!!
Thanks to adamk, and the 07:53 post
The nvidia driver solved my problem, i.e. FreeBSD 8, xorg-7.5, amd64, GeForce 9800 GT - blank screen after xorg upgrade.

I had never read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html
Up until now I had been using the nv driver which is a part of the default Xorg install, x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

So after reading the above link, which included installing the port x11/nvidia-driver and adding a line to /boot/loader.conf and rebooting ...

Then, I took the default xorg.conf.new, placed it in /etc/X11, and replaced Driver 'nv' with Driver 'nvidia' it all worked as before!!  (I left the rest of xorg.conf as is, and let hald/dbus handle the rest dynamically)

Thank you so much!!

Learning point for me:
nv driver (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv) prior to the xorg-7.5 upgrade worked fine for my hardware, but after the xorg 7.5 upgrade, I needed to use the nvidia driver (x11/nvidia-driver)

Additional learning point: I had never used xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm -maximized before - cool!

Thanks again


----------



## johnedstone (May 8, 2010)

Fixed: This problem, which I described above (hopefully this will be a child post of my initial May 7th post at 8:37) was fixed and described in my post here of May 8th 16:27.

Thanks to adamk and phoenix for helping me think about it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

It's usually best to refer to post numbers (#). Times are different depending on users' time zone settings...


----------



## hglee (May 9, 2010)

johnedstone said:
			
		

> Eureka - nvidia problem solved!!
> Thanks to adamk, and the 07:53 post
> The nvidia driver solved my problem, i.e. FreeBSD 8, xorg-7.5, amd64, GeForce 9800 GT - blank screen after xorg upgrade.
> 
> ...




Same problem here, system hang for x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv and x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

The official nvidia driver works fine.


----------



## miniqq (May 9, 2010)

*xorg 7.5 extensions problem on 8stable*

I upgrade xorg 7.4 to 7.5 use `# portupgrad -arR`
and i use xcompmgr after start X, but it crash when i move window or run command in xterm ...
log:

```
...
(==) Using config file: "etc/X11/xorg.conf"
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
Setting master
record: RECORD extension enable at configure time.
record: This exension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x4c2db

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting

...
```

if i disable xcompmgr , that no problem.
That's no infomation about this error in xorg.0.log because it happend after i use xcompgr ,exactly use X extensions!


----------



## zeiz (May 9, 2010)

I would rather use *portupgrade -af* to rebuild even up-to-date stuff against new (and quite critical) xorg7.5 components.
In case of such a major upgrade like xorg I prefer to reinstall everything from scratch (cleaner and faster) than use upgrade.
However some others were successful with upgrade.


----------



## johnedstone (May 9, 2010)

Fixed in post 81833
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=81833#poststop


----------



## johnedstone (May 10, 2010)

Problem: so, I ran my desktop, amd64 FreeBSD 8.0 p2, xorg7.5 Nvidia GT6800 video card for about a day now, using the nvidia driver as described above

Later today, I went to start up VirtualBox, and the whole system hung.
No response on the keyboard, no other virtual terminals available, no sshing into the box.
So, I had to power it off.
This happened twice in a row.

I don't believe it is Virtual Box, because today I upgrade my laptop to xorg 7.5 and started Virtual Box, and that's running fine.  The laptop is using radeon ati driver.

I am very suspicious now, that it's the nvidia card.
Maybe there is some configuration I can try, with xorg.

In the meantime, while my 500GB and 1TB data disks are fsck-ing and gmirror getting back together, I'm ordering an ATI card.  This one is on sale today, so it's coming in a few days - newegg

I don't do gaming, so I just need something to work.  I mostly do VirtualBox, with 2vm's, editing with kdenlive, and django developing.  I have the hardware from ixsystems with the Intel i7 so this is all possible.  I've only had trouble since the xorg 7.5 upgrade.  I will update this if I figure anything else out.

Suggestions, from anyone, are welcome.  Thank you


----------



## johnedstone (May 10, 2010)

Stable now, nvidia driver with amd64, xorg 7.5 FreeBSD 8.0 p2

I have commented out some lines in the xorg.conf, and X's been up now for several hours, running two VM's with Virtual Box, Firefox3 and Opera open, kdenlive open, capturing file.dv with dvrecv, and running a cd rip program asunder.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "glx"
    ## Load  "record"
    ## Load  "dri"
    ## Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                 # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"               # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"             # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"               # [<bool>]
    ## Driver      "nv"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    ## Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

## Section "Extensions"
##     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
## EndSection
```


----------



## tom-pele (May 10, 2010)

*New driver released; PORTNAME xf86-video-nv*

Ran a new cvsup. And new portupgrade.
Updated above mentioned nv to 2.1.17 (not nvidia)
 X seems normalized, (no more mixed up color)

PORTNAME=       xf86-video-nv
PORTVERSION=    2.1.17


Thank You all
Tom-Pele


----------



## Ghirai (May 10, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Well, progress after all. I fired up nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig, told it to 'rework' my xorg.conf (which was written by them anyway, and worked fine in any other way), and Pidgin starts. This must have been something weird



Do you know what it changed by chance?
I just upgraded Xorg, and pidgin bombs it x(


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 10, 2010)

No idea!


----------



## Erratus (May 11, 2010)

*record extension broken on xorg 1.7.5?*


```
# grep record: /var/log/Xorg.0.log

record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
```

Is this still true, cause status shows RESOLVED FIXED? Or is it broken again?


----------



## adamk (May 11, 2010)

Where do you see RESOLVED FIXED?  Bear in mind that just because it may be fixed upstream (from the freedesktop folks) doesn't mean the fix is in the ports tree.

Adam


----------



## richs-lxh (May 12, 2010)

I finally got my working sis driver 10.2_1 and then the upgrade to 7.5 via portsnap+portmaster killed my synaptics touchpad. I have just spent the day reading the forums and using trial and error. All fixed now. I'll be posting a "my working synaptics xorg7.5" thread for those who may need it as a reference. I know I would've needed it.

Now have a very fast FreeBSD.


----------



## gelraen (May 17, 2010)

xorg-server-1.7.5 was terribly slow with my Mobility Radeon X1350 and ate 100% cpu.
Adding 
	
	



```
Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
```
 didn't helped. Now I'm still using xorg-server-1.6.5


----------



## adamk (May 17, 2010)

Was direct rendering enabled in the X server?  On your GPU, 2D acceleration requires direct rendering to be enabled in the X server.

Adam


----------



## gelraen (May 17, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Was direct rendering enabled in the X server?  On your GPU, 2D acceleration requires direct rendering to be enabled in the X server.
> 
> Adam


Yes, DRI was also explicitly enabled for adapter in config file.


----------



## adamk (May 17, 2010)

Just because it was enabled in the config file doesn't mean it was enabled.

Adam


----------



## gelraen (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have that Xorg.0.log for now, but I've checked that AccelMethod "exa" was accepted by xf86-video-ati driver.


----------



## adamk (May 17, 2010)

Yes, EXA will be used if you set that method (and, actually, it should be used by default, too).  It still won't be accelerated, though, without direct rendering enabled in the X server.

Adam


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 17, 2010)

Also check with glxinfo, which renderer you are really using and if defining build macro _WITHOUT_NOUVEAU_ apply to you. I think it is mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## jotawski (May 21, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Xorg 7.5 works smoothly and nice.
> The other applications the same.
> After a complete deinstall of all the packages.
> I rebuilt everything from ports as usual.



i simply have to pkg_delete -af after upgrade from 7.4 to 7.5 and reinstall xorg-7.5 purely from ports.  but both ways resulted in the same situation, a black blank screen after 

`$ X -config /root/xorg.conf.new`

with no mouse and idle.  i had to turn power down and up and did fsck -y at single user mode.  with only one xorg ports installed, i got about 250 packages.   at present, i reinstall xorg-7.4 + blackbox in order to continue my routine works.

oh yes, hal and dbus are installed automatically in both case.

would anyone please tell some secrets on installing xorg-7.5

thanks in advance for any helps and hints.


----------



## adamk (May 21, 2010)

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

This is the wrong way to test Xorg these days.  That will simply result in a black screen, even when working properly.  Just copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try to 'startx'.

Adam


----------



## ckester (May 21, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> ```
> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
> ```
> 
> ...



To avoid the unhelpful black screen the handbook recommends


```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```

Are you saying this advice is also incorrect?


----------



## jotawski (May 21, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> To avoid the unhelpful black screen the handbook recommends
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



yes, i have tried x-config.html with lynx while in text mode.  now am making openoffice.org-3 since thursday evenning so that i can not make the whole system into xorg-7.5 again.

many thanks indeed


----------



## adamk (May 21, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> To avoid the unhelpful black screen the handbook recommends
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



No.  I'm saying that what he tried was incorrect.

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (May 21, 2010)

Ha, well after the big, long(, hard, thick, juicy) upgrade on the Thinkpad, I get the loveliest hard lockup on issuing startx (or starting from x11/slim).  No lights, no bells, no keyboard, all open ssh sessions close from time-outs, ping hears nothing, the screen eventually lightens to dark grey, the front part of the laptop gradually warms rather alarmingly, & I never get a log file of more than zero length.

`# X -configure` does its thing quickly & the resulting ~/xorg.conf.new is about as pale and sightless as can be, but actually starting X is very bad.

The chipset is a bog standard intel 855GM in an old X40 thinkpad.  I had to fiddle with the kernel module settings in unbunutu to make it work there (fun), but I can't figure out what it's doing under FreeBSD that's so poisonous.  I haven't tried the vesa driver yet (I'm on my third or fourth power cycle after trying a few settings & I just got done entirely removing the ports in anticipation of a complete rebuild).

Anyway, hints or sympathy would be nice.

Regards.


----------



## jotawski (May 21, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> No.  I'm saying that what he tried was incorrect.
> 
> Adam



oh, apologized me for misunderstood.


----------



## ckester (May 21, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> No.  I'm saying that what he tried was incorrect.
> 
> Adam



Thanks for the clarification!  

But I was wondering why you recommended testing with startx instead of using the -retro switch.


----------



## adamk (May 21, 2010)

Because I prefer "startx".  That's the only reason.

ADam


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2010)

Now is almost one month from update to Xorg 7.5 but problems are still here. Nothing is better. Does anyone knows something about bux fixing, updates..., please? For ari drivers for example?
Thanks.


----------



## mickey (May 27, 2010)

So I did a fresh install of xorg and gnome2-lite on my 8.0-RELEASE-p2 system, and I'm using the nvidia-driver-96 from ports. All installed ports are up-to-date as of today.

Using startx seems to work fine, it starts the X server, brings up three xterms and as soon, as I close the initial xterm, the X server shuts down gracefully.... so far, so good.

But as soon, as I use some sort of X display manager (gdm/xdm), I am experiencing situations, where the screen goes black and switching to text mode console does not work anymore. Other than that, the system continues working, i.e. remote login via ssh is still possible. My /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows messages like:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000280, 0x00000624)
(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000280, 0x00000624)
```

When using gdm this situation arises when logging out of gnome. Up until then, everything runs fine, even applications using OpenGL.

I was not having these issues using xorg-7.4. Has anybody else encountered similar hangs? Any suggestions as to what might be the root of this problem? nvidia-driver? xorg-7.5? both?


----------



## Anonymous (May 27, 2010)

mickey said:
			
		

> So I did a fresh install of xorg and gnome2-lite on my 8.0-RELEASE-p2 still possible. My /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows messages like:
> 
> ```
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000280, 0x00000624)
> ...



Maybe will help you:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html


----------



## mickey (May 27, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Maybe will help you:
> http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html



I'm afraid not. As I was suggesting, the problem is not limited/specific to gnome, but rather seems to be triggered by some action the display manager has the X server do.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 28, 2010)

Still no solution. And I've discovered that OpenOffice also hangs my X session.

Seriously folks, this is unacceptable. I've been waiting for a solution for one month now. I want the hangs to stop.


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2010)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> Still no solution. And I've discovered that OpenOffice also hangs my X session.
> 
> Seriously folks, this is unacceptable. I've been waiting for a solution for one month now. I want the hangs to stop.



Did you open up a problem report?

Adam


----------



## Brandybuck (May 28, 2010)

I just now joined the x11 mailing list, and have posted there. And I am in the process of trying to log a bug.

I just thought someone else might have found a solution by now.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 29, 2010)

A workaround was found. I removed a EXAVSync option in xorg.conf. This was added over a year ago to enable KDE desktop effects. Removing it stops the hangs, but disables the desktop effects.


----------



## copypaiste (May 31, 2010)

Looks like latest intel-video driver is broken again. System (8.0-RELEASE and 8-STABLE) goes black screen and hangs completely. sigh..


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 1, 2010)

For once I've had no issues whatever updating. Which is a first since Xorg 6.9.


----------



## joneum@ (Jun 2, 2010)

yesterday, I updated xorg to 7.5
I work with FreeBSD 8.0 -p on i386

U use a dualboot...

On xorg 7.4 the Xorg-conf works fine (I atteched)

Now, I started fluxbox on xorg 7.5, is not working with this errors:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 i386 
Build Date: 29 May 2010  04:28:28PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun  2 11:16:32 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "no"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:5960:17af:2020 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xd8100000/65536, 
I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:1:0:1) 1002:5940:17af:2021 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 
0xd8110000/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:
	RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.
	RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.
	RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.
	R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.
	RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.
	RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.
	RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.
	RV560 : Radeon X1650.
	RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.
	R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.
	R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.
	RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.
	RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.
	RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;
		FireGL V3600/V5600.
	RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.
	RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.
	R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.
	M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.
	M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.
	M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.
	M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.
	M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.
	M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.
	M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.
	M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.
	M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.
	M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.
	M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.
	M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;
		(Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.
	M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.
	M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.
	M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.
	RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.
	RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.
	RS740 : RS740, RS740M.
	RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.
	R700  : Radeon R700.
	RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.
	RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.
	RV740 : Radeon HD4770. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.
	RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.
	RV790 : Radeon HD 4890.
	M92   : Mobility Radeon HD4330, HD4530, HD4570. EXPERIMENTAL.
	M93   : Mobility Radeon M93. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.
	M96   : Mobility Radeon HD4600.
	M97   : Mobility Radeon HD4860. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.
	M98   : Mobility Radeon HD4850, HD4870.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.3.0, built from non-git sources

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Any ideas?


----------



## adamk (Jun 2, 2010)

Why are you trying to use radeonhd?  You should be using 'ati' or 'radeon'.

Adam


----------



## joneum@ (Jun 2, 2010)

radeonhd whas from me last test. radeon works with xorg 7.4 fine.

when i tested with "radeon", came this errors:


```
(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exitst, 0)
dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so: Undefined symbol "resVgaShared"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

"ati" doesnÂ´t work, too:


```
(EE) module ABI major version (5) doesnÂ´t match the serverÂ´s version (6)
(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (Module requirement mismatch, 0)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

Today i rebuild xorg with `portupgrade -rf xorg\*`
the same problem


----------



## adamk (Jun 2, 2010)

What's the output of [cmd=]pkg_info | grep xf86-video-ati[/cmd]


----------



## joneum@ (Jun 2, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> What's the output of 'pkg_info | grep xf86-video-ati'




```
xf86-video-ati-6.13.0 X.Org ati display driver
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like xf86-video-ati might have been updated prior to the X server.  You should try deinstalling and rebuilding just that one port.

Adam


----------



## joneum@ (Jun 2, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Sounds like xf86-video-ati might have been updated prior to the X server.  You should try deinstalling and rebuilding just that one port.
> 
> Adam



yeah, i rebuild only this port, and it works!

Thank you for the support Adam!


----------



## taz (Jun 21, 2010)

today i did an portupgrade -af and after that i could not startx...when i type startx black screen show and everything freezes(alt+f2 dose not work i have to hard down)...my card is Intel 855GM and i use fluxbox...could anyone help plz?are the intel drivers broken?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 24, 2010)

*Honestly, I just have a couple of beers and my problems go away*



			
				taz said:
			
		

> today i did an portupgrade -af and after that i could not startx...when i type startx black screen show and everything freezes(alt+f2 dose not work i have to hard down)...my card is Intel 855GM and i use fluxbox...could anyone help plz?are the intel drivers broken?



I have an older IBM stinkpad and: Yes, the intel driver is broken for me.  I have to use some KMS thingummer on linux, & the vesa driver on FreeBSD.  It seems like the future for the intel driver is "please upgrade to a newer chip", & I'm sure that'll be a snap on a lap-top.


----------



## adamk (Jun 24, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> It seems like the future for the intel driver is "please upgrade to a newer chip"



Definitely not on FreeBSD.  Newer chips will require newer drivers.  The intel driver on FreeBSD is stuck at its current version till KMS is ported to FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## taz (Jun 25, 2010)

great...i had to reinstall the whole system...guess we are stuck with xorg 7.4 for the time being...


----------



## itslikethat (Oct 26, 2010)

*GEForce 9400GT X11 Driver*

The advice in this post is 100% reliable according to my experience.  Went through the exact same experience and eventually arrived at the solution after finding a repost of http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html on another site.  

Somewhere in the process I tried to install a different driver (VMWARE) hoping it would work.  I had to deinstall VMWARE and remove it from the boot config to get the nvidia solution to work.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

taz said:
			
		

> great...i had to reinstall the whole system...guess we are stuck with xorg 7.4 for the time being...



Next time you reinstall don't install the packages from the CD/DVD. Just install a clean base OS, update the ports tree and work from there.


----------

